
KeePassXC 2.4.0 Released - weslly
https://keepassxc.org/blog/2019-03-19-2.4.0-released/
======
btreecat
I really appreciate the HDPI support baked into this release. Working well for
my on my system 76 machine.

Keep up the great work, I really appreciate the increased trust my pw store.

------
tw04
Has the browser auto-fill situation improved or is it still all third party
plugins?

~~~
jeltz
They added their own plugin in 2.3.0.

